# Spitting Snake



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I go this done a few weeks and just had some time to post if.
This creature can be hooked up to an air compressor or a dishwasher solonoid (to spray water) LINK

This took all of 45 minutes to put together ( couldn't find my pipe cutter ).
A simple and cheap animated prop.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

sweet! what an idea for an easy prop. hmmm...wonder if it would work with a giant spider....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hella said:


> sweet! what an idea for an easy prop. hmmm...wonder if it would work with a giant spider....


It should, just depends on what your spider is made out of.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

One of the guys that helped me last year for the first time found one of these snakes after halloween on sale cheap it was broken just down a few inches from the head but I told him we can fix it up. He said he wanted to do a snake pit this year in the haunt so this is a great idea. I wonder if one of the little mister end could be in the mouth to just let out a very small amount of water mist so as to not get the whole place wet and cause any safety issues ?? Thanks for the cool idea you got any other types of snakes hanging about ?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Snakes, I sure do. But that is the only one that is big enough for a 3/8 inch copper line to go into.

What was wrong with the one you bought? If it's the same thing, it has a rubber skin with soft foam inside.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Nothing except the bad tear that can be fixed. Since he wants to do the snake pit we will need more snakes. I don't think two of these will breed unless you are holding back some secret LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Being rubber, I'm sure it can be fixed. Again, it's most likey to be dark anyways.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll be adding a movie of snake this weekend with a dishwasher valve connected to it.
I'll post it when I'm done.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*Hey that a better idea than monkey peeing on people*

I mam building props for a island/jungle themed yard haunt this year. I am making some corpseified monkeys at the moment. I was thinking I should have a spitter in my yard, but I couldnt think what of prop I should use. I thought it would be a howl to have one of the dead monkeys pee on visitors, but I want people to come back next year. The spitting spider, maybe, but this is a good way to make an otherwise staitc prop (rubber snake) more fun. I'll try to fit it into the schedule.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks pretty good FE


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks Lilly, never did get it hooked up to the Dishwasher valve. 
Ran out of snakes last year and had to sell him.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I want one of those snakes, (insert evil laugh here), will you have one for me at GLFF?


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

cool man, nice idea good and simple


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

TwistedDementia said:


> I want one of those snakes, (insert evil laugh here), will you have one for me at GLFF?


Not for FF, but should have them for IS.



Beepem said:


> cool man, nice idea good and simple


Yes, lean,mean and low cost!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

DANG! Now I have to be patient!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that's awesome wish I knew how to use air like that!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

ooo thats a nice snake Jeff.
I like it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

skeletonowl said:


> that's awesome wish I knew how to use air like that!


Let's see if I can dig up a picture or two to show you the hook up.
This is a very easy and quick prop to make.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeadSpider said:


> ooo thats a nice snake Jeff.
> I like it. Thanks for sharing.


Keeps it simple, simple, simple!!
I need to get the new batch in so I can put water to it.

I love it when my props reach out and "touch" the guests! lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool again...
Yeah I'd like to see a few more pics also...
Let us know if you get any more snakes in...
BTW how long is it..sry if you already said.
I have an idea but dif from what you are doing.
thanks for the idea


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

As soon as you get your shippment in let us know. I know I want at least 1.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok i re read your link ,cool 76 inches long ..that's a good size!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

TwistedDementia said:


> As soon as you get your shippment in let us know. I know I want at least 1.


Will do TD.



Lilly said:


> Ok i re read your link ,cool 76 inches long ..that's a good size!!!


And Lilly, remember, size dose not matter!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hey maybe a group buy on your snake there ???

curious: are their any other lengths this Snake comes in...


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Why is it always "size" with you people?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok, the snakes are in, along with the vultures.

If you're going to IS, they'll be there , save on the shipping.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

YES! Do you do local pick up?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

TwistedDementia said:


> YES! Do you do local pick up?


You know it, just a a fellow stop by yesterday to pick up an FM Transmitter.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I'm there this weekend! I'll email you for details.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Ok, the snakes are in, along with the vultures.


Vultures? What vultures? I didn't see them on your site. Do you have a pic or a link?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah, just had these at IS last year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

TwistedDementia said:


> I'm there this weekend! I'll email you for details.


Just an FYI, it's race weekend.

And I should be meeting Rob sometime in the next few days to pick up my mannequins.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

seeing that alot of people are using snakes in there haunt I thought I would post a few pics of these snakes that grow in water,I found them at the $1Store and there pretty cool....








BEFORE








AFTER








it's bigger then my daughter so for a $1 how could U go wrong...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Are they fragile after growing and do are they like a wet sponge?


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

there pretty tough my daughter spins them around and there still all in good shap...


----------

